# my first post please reply



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience with the Whisper internal power filter 10i? Will it create too much current for a betta (male)? Does it do a good job? Does it provide biological filtration? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Depends on what size tank you will use it with, I suppose. 
What the filtration type is concerned, it uses cartridges w/carbon, so it's a mixed process of mechanical/biological and chemical filtration. The white filter floss of the cartridge provides the mech/bio process by catching debris and supporting the bacteria, the carbon provides the chemical process by removing the odor, toxins, and helps to clarify the water.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ive used it and had no problems


----------

